

Hemp Fibres Better than Graphene for Supercapacitors - dskhatri
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-28770876

======
Dr-Syn
So if I'm reading this right, they're using the existing structure of the hemp
fibres as a sort of scaffold, boiling off the non-carbon parts to leave,
essentially, charcoal?

Not bad. Might be worth investigating lawn clippings for the same kind of
properties.

